# [gelöst] /usr/lib/libpng12.so.0 ist kein symbolischer Link

## flammenflitzer

```
/sbin/ldconfig: /usr/lib/libpng12.so.0 ist kein symbolischer Link

 * Cleaning broken symlinks in /etc/fonts/conf.d/
```

 Wie mache ich das?Last edited by flammenflitzer on Thu Sep 02, 2010 3:41 pm; edited 1 time in total

----------

## schachti

Ist bei mir auch kein symbolischer Link - wobei tritt dieser "Fehler" denn auf?

----------

## flammenflitzer

emerge fontconfig (-2.8.0)

```
>>> Installing (1 of 1) media-libs/fontconfig-2.8.0

 * Syncing fontconfig configuration to system ...           [ ok ]

/sbin/ldconfig: /usr/lib/libpng12.so.0 ist kein symbolischer Link

 * Cleaning broken symlinks in /etc/fonts/conf.d/

 * Please make fontconfig configuration changes using `eselect fontconfig`

 * Any changes made to /etc/fonts/fonts.conf will be overwritten.

 * 

 * If you need to reset your configuration to upstream defaults, delete

 * the directory /etc/fonts/conf.d/ and re-emerge fontconfig.

 * Creating global font cache ...                           [ ok ]

/sbin/ldconfig: /usr/lib/libpng12.so.0 ist kein symbolischer Link

 * Messages for package media-libs/fontconfig-2.8.0:

 * Please make fontconfig configuration changes using `eselect fontconfig`

 * Any changes made to /etc/fonts/fonts.conf will be overwritten.

 * 

 * If you need to reset your configuration to upstream defaults, delete

* the directory /etc/fonts/conf.d/ and re-emerge fontconfig.
```

----------

## Necoro

Ich denke mal, du hast nach dem libpng-update von vor einiger Zeit nicht die alte libpng12.so gelöscht.

----------

## flammenflitzer

Richtig. Habe ich behoben. Danke

----------

## Necoro

revdep-rebuild nicht vergessen  :Smile: 

----------

